

Why has Israel banned the iPad? - MikeCapone
http://www.haaretz.com/hasen/spages/1163231.html

======
abdulhaq
They took your iPad but they did provide in exchange a small rectangle of
beach^H^H^H^H^H sand with a metal band around it.

